# Prewar Painted Handlebars?



## Mtn Goat (Dec 28, 2015)

Did this 1936/37 Huffman come with painted handlebars?   What about painted crank/sprocket?  Looks like some other prewar bikes have the same painted parts.  Could have been a sale on silver house paint I guess.   Thanks Jeff


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks to be the plated parts were painted when the red was re-applied.


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks bricycle!   I'll get to work cleaning


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 30, 2015)

I think bitd folks often brushed aluminum paint on the chrome when repainting their bikes:



 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?83499


----------



## Monarky (Jan 27, 2016)

I just picked up some prewar crossbars and as I started to clean them up a bit with some chrome polish, I also noticed that the bars had been painted with some type of silver or gray paint and  I noticed chrome to be underneath.  Was this a common thing and can anyone tell me what Is a best way to clean them up to bring up the chrome underneath?  Any help would be very much appreciated.  Thanks Monarky.


----------

